# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  real stromba? ChangChung lab.

## poseidon

Are those real? Stromba Stanazol 5mg made by Changchun Generics China.
Tablets are white pentagons. 

Thanks

----------


## juicy_brucy

I could be out in left field, but....... Made In China? 
i could have sworn that stromba were Mexican, but I may be wrong...

----------


## poseidon

bump, anyone

----------


## lloyed

> Are those real? Stromba Stanazol 5mg made by Changchun Generics China.
> Tablets are white pentagons. 
> 
> Thanks


i have some ov these 2.... have u found out if their real? iv never used them yet!

----------


## MadRussian

> Are those real? Stromba Stanazol 5mg made by Changchun Generics China.
> Tablets are white pentagons. 
> 
> Thanks


Look, have you got the same hologram sticker.
People say,NovaVet and Chanchun Generics are made by the same person, Mr J.C. They are UG Lab from UK

----------


## poseidon

> Look, have you got the same hologram sticker.
> People say,NovaVet and Chanchun Generics are made by the same person, Mr J.C. They are UG Lab from UK



Yes I have the same hologram sticker. Are they good product?



Poseidon

----------


## MadRussian

It means you have got a product from Mr.J.C. North-East, UK
Check here http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...light=masteron

----------


## poseidon

> It means you have got a product from Mr.J.C. North-East, UK
> Check here http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...light=masteron


Ok, thanks for the response.

----------

